#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Meet the new modernizing icons for Microsoft office!

## Bhavya

First time in the five years Microsoft is modernizing its office Icons as part of a wider focus on design for its numerous apps and the designs are more simple and modern to extend across many devices and platforms. Office now available on Windows, iOS, Mac and Android. These new icons designs mirror how Office has changed with the new AI features. In this below video, you can find more Information about these new office icon designs.

----------

